# Paths to take with SF as a goal



## Bolt (Nov 20, 2017)

Good afternoon, Gentlemen.

I'm currently a high school junior and it's been my life goal to become a Special Forces soldier. I have a long way to go, but thankfully, I have a lot of time to prepare. I'm 16 years old, halfway through my junior year and in my 3rd year of JROTC. I'm posting this to gather opinions and advice about which path would be a better choice.

The way I see it, my options are as follows:

I can continue to improve myself physically with the year and a half I have to prepare, then hopefully get an 18X contract and take my one shot at selection.

Or, I can continue to prepare myself physically, enlist as an 11B- Having completed 4 years of JROTC upon graduation, I would enter as an E-3, and use that time to mature, hopefully get Airborne school and perhaps Ranger school, and develop myself as a soldier, get experience, and learn how to embrace the suck. Then, after meeting the requirements, attend SFAS and proceed from there.

I reach out to those who have been in my shoes and could provide some advice.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## mmack (Nov 20, 2017)

Someone should correct me if I am wrong, also disclaimer I am not in the military yet, but 18x contract has a minimum age requirement of 20 years. I am not sure if this a waiver is allowed for this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2017)

mmack said:


> Someone should correct me if I am wrong, also disclaimer I am not in the military yet, but 18x contract has a minimum age requirement of 20 years. I am not sure if this a waiver is allowed for this.



Please don't attempt to answer questions that you do not have direct and expert knowledge about.  

Thank you.


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2017)

Bolt said:


> Post



You only have about a couple of hundred options to consider.

First, an Option 40 contract will give you a shot at the Ranger Regiment; always a good place to start. Failing that, an Opt. 4 guarantees you a shot at Airborne. Time for MOS':

SF will take pretty much any MOS, maybe every, I don't recall. You aren't limited to 11B. 68W (medic) and 13F (Forward Observer) are two others that will put you in a line unit. Two of the most recommended paths on this board are 11x with an Option 40 and 13F with an Option 40. Me? 13F, Opt. 40, but that's your call.


----------



## Bolt (Nov 22, 2017)

So if I'm tracking correctly, that route starts with an enlistment into 11x/13F Opt. 40, which would guarantee a shot at RASP and Airborne School, then, either way I have the chance to attend SFAS down the road after having some time in the suck under my belt Or, decide I like kicking in doors and shooting people in the face and stay in the Regiment.

Thank you for the support.


----------



## AWP (Nov 22, 2017)

Bolt said:


> So if I'm tracking correctly, that route starts with an enlistment into 11x/13F Opt. 40, which would guarantee a shot at RASP and Airborne School, then, either way I have the chance to attend SFAS down the road after having some time in the suck under my belt Or, decide I like kicking in doors and shooting people in the face and stay in the Regiment.
> 
> Thank you for the support.



There's no "path" to being in the Special Forces beyond the Army's pre-reqs. and "best" is subjective. Your bit about the 75th and shooting people in the face...I'll say the same thing to you that I did another member in a similar boat: You don't know what you don't know.

Besides, you know how many guys make it through RASP but can't make a full year in the 75th?  They did more than me and I'm not knocking them, but guys don't understand the work it takes to stay wherever, be it the 75th, SF, etc. One thing at a time though, look too far down the road and you'll wreck your car.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 22, 2017)

AWP said:


> look too far down the road and you'll wreck your car.



Filed away for future use.


----------



## The Works (Nov 29, 2017)

Bolt said:


> So if I'm tracking correctly, that route starts with an enlistment into 11x/13F Opt. 40, which would guarantee a shot at RASP and Airborne School, then, either way I have the chance to attend SFAS down the road after having some time in the suck under my belt Or, decide I like kicking in doors and shooting people in the face and stay in the Regiment.
> 
> Thank you for the support.


Chances are, if you’re kicking doors in as a fister, you’re in the wrong spot.


----------

